# Pickled Quail Eggs



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Well I took pickled eggs a step further and bought a can of canned quail eggs from my local Asian food store today. ($1.79)

I took them home, opened them up and they looked miniature chicken eggs, boiled, preserved and packed in water.

I ate one and tasted like a boiled egg only the yellow was not hard and was like the yellow of an over easy fried egged,,,I not sure how they accomplish that little miracle but it tasted pretty good.

So I decided what the heck, I pickled the rest (about 13-14) in my regular egg pickle solution.

I will let you know in a couple of weeks how they turned out.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

pickled quail eggs are great. had them before from a guy that raises quail around here


----------

